# what to eat on the day of competition?



## Dman509 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am entering my first show and i am confused on what to eat between the prejudging at 10am to the noght show at 7pm? Should i keep it simple carbs? any fats or protein? any help would be great


----------



## TheWrath (Jun 17, 2011)

Dman509 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am entering my first show and i am confused on what to eat between the prejudging at 10am to the noght show at 7pm? Should i keep it simple carbs? any fats or protein? any help would be great


 What you should eat and another person should eat can be totally differnt. with that said you still have the same goal for eating the day of the show, to fill up and to dry out.
Carbs are definitly a must if you are looking to fill up, though depending how much you eat when dieting will determin how much you eat the day of. generally you will eat more on show day because you have been so depleted. for the carbs to work at filling you up, you should drink water, personally i just dont go crazy with water meaning no extreme as far as too much or too little, i just drink as much as i need and no more.

fats will help you as well plus it can bring out the vascularity. you will definitly see many guys eating pb and jelly backstage.

obviously keep your protein up and one thing you should definitly keep in mind is if you are using foods or amounts of foods you dont normally eat when dieting, eat it slow so you can see if your stomach can tollerate it


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

I heard someone say drinking red wine before a show will help vascularity.


----------



## Dman509 (Jun 17, 2011)

nice thank you. i was thinking of eating rice cakes with PB and jelly around every two hours. my body is really sensitive to water retention so ill have to watch that closely.


----------

